

SXSW Field Report, Day Ω: Texas Indoctrination - mwetzler
https://keen.io/blog/113498366086/sxsw-field-report-day-texas-indoctrination

======
angersock
I _hate_ this kind of fake gonzo writing. It's like Vice, but with all of the
banality of the tech bubble.

